# Carb' kit for a Jiffy Auger?



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a Jiffy with the 2HP Tecumseh(TC300), It's around 6 years old, and I have NEVER done any maintanance on it, besides the plug. I was looking into a carb kit for it, but the lady at the local "small engine" repair shop, told me that carb, has to be bought piece by piece. She said theres no "kit" for that engine.
I took her "word" for it, and bought a new plug for $3.79 
Do you believe that? 1 plug? 

Anyway, I need some help on this and I figured this is the place to ask first 

Any suggestions guys?

Thanks in advance


----------



## riverrat1 (Nov 1, 2001)

Try Heat Engineering in Detroit, they're on the Southfield service dr. Look them up in the phone book and give them a call. It's been awhile since I've bought from them but they sell all kinds of small engine parts.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

I have a 3 hp & I bought a carb kit for mine last year at a do-it best hardware store. I think I did a search for the nearest tecumseh(sp.?) dealer and that's how I found them. I don't remember the price for sure, but I know it was under $10.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

More than likely If any thing all that the carb needs is cleaned.
Over time , especialy if you dont treat the carb & fuel systym in general to a bit of stabil fuel treatment, some build up will occur.
So pay attention as you take your carb apart, so you will be able to put it back together . While you have it apart, spray every thing with carb cleaner,especialy the fuel ports . Check the needle screws for wear, if they havent ever been tightened to far (rare) they should be fine . Make sure everything is clean, and reasemble. When you take it apart , count the turns it takes to get the jet screws all the way in, before you take them out .
Then you will know how to reset them on reasembly.
They should end up being aporox one and a quarter turn out.
you can fine tune from there.

There isnt much that can wear out on these simple carbs ,except maybe rubber parts if any.

Hope this helps 
If you didnt allready know all of this


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys! 

Someone else told me the same thing, about cleaning it, instead of rebuilding, I think I'll try that first.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

go to any lawn equipment store and you can buy a diaphram rebuild kit...$6.00 or so...on the bottom of the carb are 4 screws...rubber diaphram inside and your needle valve...kit comes with new needle valve...simply screws out and screw new one in...no adjustments!!! then reset your screws...one screw is for idle speed...the other is for full throttle...to set full throttle if you can have someone hold auger up and have it at full throttle...turn screw till it runs smooth....your done!!!! Very Easy!!!


----------



## yoyobob (Jan 21, 2003)

Don't ask for a rebuild kit.
Just ask for a metering diaphragm and gasket.
Everything else can just be cleaned with carb spray.
Watch your eyes!
Unless the carb is worn out (which would take a couple of hundred hours of use) that is all you will need.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Just in case -- WHB....
http://www.smallengines.cc 

Tecumseh Rebuild Kit is #632933 Price $11.73
Tecumseh Gasket Kit is #632934 Price $18.34
S/H $ 5.75

They will NEED the Serial Number -- 
Parts listed is for my 1991-1992 model...
You may email them . [email protected]
Jiffy , Strikemaster -- same Powerheads!!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

SWF,

Thanks for the sharin the info thats a great page for small engines! Found a part I've needed for my lawnmower! (Not that I'll need it anytime soon!)


----------

